# Secure site to purchase poisonprops.com CD?



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey all,
I would like to purchase the "graveyard wind" CD from poison props, ( link ) but their checkout process is not using security measures (https). Does anyone know a secure site to purchase this from? I was about to pull the trigger on it at hauntedprops.com but the merchant reviews on this forum gave me pause.

Looking for any advice.

I'd also be interested in any reviews of the product, or similar products to be found on the web. Looking for quality ambient soundtrack for my haunt.

Thanks!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Had purchased the 'Graveyard Wind' CD from Poison Props last year, and its ambient soundtrack worked perfectly for what I had in mind. (Unfortunately, the weather was rather less cooperative, what with the snow and all.)

Think that I had purchased through PayPal, but in any event had no problems with the transaction, nor afterward.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I was just looking around for you on this, and I've seen others that purchased through the poisonprops.com site and used paypal with no issues. 

Probably is fine, but might want to shoot him an email that he could be losing sales due to not having the https protocol on his site.


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I had emailed him regarding it. Seems odd in this day in age.
Regardless, I just went through with the paypal route and hope to have the product soon. (As long as paypal doesn't botch something >< )

Thanks again!


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone!
I have been buying and selling through paypal for about 10 years now and i have never had a problem.
I tried other merchants to run credit cards through my website out there but each one was worse then the last. Paypal is a solid secure merchant that protects the buyer 100%.
I have had issues with bad vendors and had to do charge backs and they were very helpful in get my money back quick.
And the main thing is having a secure process so your information is protected. Well i can tell you from experience it is.
I hope this helps! I wish you all a GREAT, SUPER CREEPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just ordered the Evil Whispers CD. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Scooter072 said:


> I just ordered the Evil Whispers CD. Can't wait to get it!


You will LOVE it!!!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything Adam does is great! Also, you can buy his CD's through FrightProps......


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Scooter072 said:


> I just ordered the Evil Whispers CD. Can't wait to get it!


Wow...super fast shipping!!! Got it in the mail today. Sounds great, too!!! It's going to be a great addition to my cemetery!


----------

